# M/H Parking near Rennes



## 2Dreamers (Jun 11, 2006)

We are off to France next week and would like to visit Rennes market on Saturday. Does anybody know where to stay or park within easy cycling distance of the centre. Husband is fit but my knees don't like cycling so not too far please. (I knew we should have got a tandem!) PS m/h is 7 meters long.

Ed & Julie


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

> We are off to France next week and would like to visit Rennes market on Saturday. Does anybody know where to stay or park within easy cycling distance of the centre. Husband is fit but my knees don't like cycling so not too far please. (I knew we should have got a tandem!) PS m/h is 7 meters long.


Hi guys
Firstly, enjoy your trip - secondly, there is a superb "municipal" at Rennes - Camp Municipal des Gayeulles on rue Professeur Maurice Audin - have stayed there a couple of times and not been disappointed yet (tent and M/H). It only a short distance from the site to the town centre and although it's cyclable, it is an uphill journey back to the site. However, a return bus ticket is about 1 euro, from just outside the site to the centre of town and back to just about the same spot.
Hope this is of some help.
Keith


----------



## 2Dreamers (Jun 11, 2006)

Thanks Keith, sounds a much better option than cycling!

Ed & Julie


----------



## suly (May 21, 2006)

If you just want to stop for the day, the Alma Commercial Centre just off the ring road 'Sud' (N136) has plenty of parking and there is a bus into the town centre from there (catch it opposite the Novotel Hotel Alma side of the road Avenue du Canada).

Alma Centre

Never been there with a motorhome, but I don't think there is a height limit as the buses go in.

Enjoy Rennes, it's lovely.

Su


----------

